# If no inuries, there should have been



## CacaoBoy (Aug 15, 2020)

How many things being done wrong here


----------



## benjo75 (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh crap! Probably could have seen that coming when the tree service started pulling out ladders.


----------



## KarlD (Aug 16, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> Oh crap! Probably could have seen that coming when the tree service started pulling out ladders.


Lol, they’d not like me turning up then. When I get on site I get my massive triple out, get it as high up the tree as I can, climb up, tie in and ascend to position my top anchor. I gave up trying to get a throw line in trees years ago


----------



## OddSawz (Aug 16, 2020)

Can’t stop watching.

‘Heres your ice cold lemonade....shhhhiiiiiiiit’


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Aug 16, 2020)

Insane, it's amazing how many people put themselves in life threatening situations to save a buck. It almost looks like that dude has spurs on? Some kind of strap under his boot?

We watched a guy last winter(almost all winter) nailing 2' 2x4"s to a large oak tree cutting as he went. I bet he had 2x4"s 70-80' up the trunk. Every week he would be another 10' up, we thought he was building a tree fort for awhile.


----------



## benjo75 (Aug 17, 2020)

A guy here in town done the same thing about 15 years ago. I priced the tree to remove it for him. I guess it was too expensive. He spent about 6 months building a scaffold and working his way to the top. I know he spent more in lumber that what my price was. He eventually got it down to about 35 ft then died. Not tree related if I remember correctly. His widow called me to finish removing it. My second price was higher than the first with half of the tree gone. She didn't understand at first. I started calculating all the chains I'd ruin due to nails plus the extra time required to tear all his crap down. Plus all the nails that would inevitably end up in my burn pile and all the flats I'd have to deal with over the next 3 years.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 17, 2020)

Good lord....


----------



## siouxindian (Aug 17, 2020)

i don't know any women that would even try that . she did not have ear plugs in her ears.duh you gotta wear ear plugs.


----------

